# Hopper --> Hopper2 Upgrade question



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Hi,

If I upgrade my existing Hopper --> Hopper2, is there an easy way to:
1. Copy over my existing recordings?
2. Copy over my existing configuration (including timers, etc)?

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

use EHD for recordings and a remote for settings as the media


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thx!


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

P Smith said:


> use EHD for recordings and a remote for settings as the media


I am making the same upgrade soon. I know how to do the EHD thing to move recordings over but what do you do with the remote to transfer settings? I normally use a Harmony remote so I will have to dig out the dish remote but I have no clue how to use it to move timers and all. Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

get a manual (RTFM) or read it at dish web site


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

hasbeen29650 said:


> I am making the same upgrade soon. I know how to do the EHD thing to move recordings over but what do you do with the remote to transfer settings? I normally use a Harmony remote so I will have to dig out the dish remote but I have no clue how to use it to move timers and all. Thanks.


go into the menu and remote setup. There is an option to backup settings to the remote. Requires paired Hopper remote to work. All of your timers and other Hopper settings are saved there. If you have a Hopper remote paired it automatically backs up to the remote about once a week.


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

david_jr said:


> go into the menu and remote setup. There is an option to backup settings to the remote. Requires paired Hopper remote to work. All of your timers and other Hopper settings are saved there. If you have a Hopper remote paired it automatically backs up to the remote about once a week.


Thank you. Much more helpful response than the one that proceeded yours.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

You are most welcome.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hasbeen29650 said:


> Thank you. Much more helpful response than the one that proceeded yours.


I'm proponent of learning (as a part of human's nature) instead of spoon-feeding [adults] and holding hands, exclude children, duh !


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

david_jr said:


> go into the menu and remote setup. There is an option to backup settings to the remote. Requires paired Hopper remote to work. All of your timers and other Hopper settings are saved there. If you have a Hopper remote paired it automatically backs up to the remote about once a week.


On my hopper, I found the item under settings - Diagnostics - system wizard. Batteries in my remotes were pretty dead so no auto backups for months with either Hopper.


----------



## eddieopus (Apr 11, 2007)

is copying recordings to the EHD in bulk working now? When I first got my hopper I lost many recordings from my 922 and 722.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

I did my HWS upgrade last night and it went amazing! After ordering the HWS upgrade through DIRT. I started moving recordings over to the EHD, in bulk. Then, right before I pulled the original Hopper, I did a Backup to the remote. Pulled the original Hopper and swapped with the HWS. Booted and updated, the whole process to about 40 minutes. During the install, I used my original remote and it saw I had a back up on it. The HWS asked if I wanted to Restore, I said yes, it rebooted and after it downloaded the guide data, all my timers were there!! Re-linked the Joey and already transferred a show to my iPad. It looks great!! 

I highly recommend the upgrade. It cost $15 for S&H. But you get to keep your old accessories. So basically, you pay $15 for a spare remote and an HDMI cable!


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

cclement said:


> I did my HWS upgrade last night and it went amazing! After ordering the HWS upgrade through DIRT. I started moving recordings over to the EHD, in bulk. Then, right before I pulled the original Hopper, I did a Backup to the remote. Pulled the original Hopper and swapped with the HWS. Booted and updated, the whole process to about 40 minutes. During the install, I used my original remote and it saw I had a back up on it. The HWS asked if I wanted to Restore, I said yes, it rebooted and after it downloaded the guide data, all my timers were there!! Re-linked the Joey and already transferred a show to my iPad. It looks great!!
> 
> I highly recommend the upgrade. It cost $15 for S&H. But you get to keep your old accessories. So basically, you pay $15 for a spare remote and an HDMI cable!


Good to hear! Do the techs typically have EHDs on the truck? Or do you need to provide your own?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

a tech will never provide you EHD


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

LG811User said:


> Good to hear! Do the techs typically have EHDs on the truck? Or do you need to provide your own?


You have to by your own. The tech can hook it up for you.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## eddieopus (Apr 11, 2007)

How do I contact someone from DIRT to help me with my upgrade?


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

I did my upgrade from original to Hopper with Sling yesterday. Sling function seems to work well but I have to say based on my first trial that the transfer to iPad is very slow process. It will take planning to get ready for a trip based on the speed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PM to DIRT member, pick that one who been recently active here; transfer speed ? I would measure it and would read what ppl wrote about it here using Search button


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

eddieopus said:


> How do I contact someone from DIRT to help me with my upgrade?


PM one of the DIRT reps from the following link:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/195079-dish-internet-response-team-dirt-contact-information/


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys. Just finished. Flawless upgrade!


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

eddieopus said:


> How do I contact someone from DIRT to help me with my upgrade?


Hi! I would be happy to help. You can send me a PM by selecting my name then selecting send me a message. Thank you.


----------



## LG811User (Jan 12, 2005)

Unfortunately the hopper crashed when I was performing my bulk restore.
This may have been because I was also attempting some iPad transfers at the same time.
Anyway, lesson learned - don't try to restore too many shows at once. And don't overload the hopper with other tasks at the same time.


----------

